# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 3 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاربعاء الثالث من مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#الفاتح باني : حسن حظ المريخ هلال الساحل لم يتقدم بشكوي.
#قيادي بالبحارة : لم نتقدم بشكوى ضد المريخ لأننا لم نتوقع أن يقع النادي الكبير في مثل هذا الاخطاء.
#الدكتور محمد كمال : المريخ لم يقصر  على الإطلاق في علاج الصيني وكردمان.
#الهلال يحصل على رخصة دخول الجزائر.
#جوميز : حارسنا الأول جاهز للمشاركة أمام المريخ.
#توتي تفاجئ هلال التبلدى والفرسان والأسود يتعادلان.
#ثلاثة مباريات قوية اليوم في الممتاز.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... متى يلحق شداد بارتوميو؟.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#الاحمر الوهاج تواصل كشف التجاوزات ولا تخضع للتهديدات.
#التازى في الخرطوم قريبا... مؤتمر حاشد لكبار المريخ وفضيحة الدمازين تعيده للتمارين.
#سيمبا يصل الخرطوم خلال ساعات.
#بعد ان فاق العدد ظ،ظ£ لاعبا.. النابي قلق بسبب الغيابات.
#بعد ظهوره المميز.. النيجيري توني ينال الإعجاب.
#المريخ يكثف من إعداده ويؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي اليوم.
#سيف تيري : سنواجه سيمبا بوضع نفسي أفضل.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفاتح باني : المريخ أخطأ أمام هلال الساحل



Hisham Abdalsamad 

باني كشف عن اجتماعٍ تمّ، الثلاثاء، وتمّ فيه رفض شكوى نادي الهلال ضد الشرطة القضارف وأقرّ رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، الفاتح باني، بارتكاب المريخ خطأ في مباراته أمام هلال الساحل ببطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وقال الفاتح باني إنّ هلال الساحل لم يعترض أو يدفع بشكوى ضد نادي المريخ بعدما خالف لائحة المنافسة، وأشرك أربعة لاعبين أجانب في اللقاء.

وأضاف” لحسن حظ المريخ لم يعترض نادي هلال الساحل أو يدفع بشكوى”.

وأوضح باني أنّ المريخ خالف لائحة الدوري الممتاز عندما أشرك أربعة لاعبين أجانب في المباراة، مبينًا أنّ لائحة المنافسة تنصّ على تواجد ثلاثة لاعبين في قائمة أيّ فريقٍ في مباريات الدوري الممتاز.

وتابع” المريخ بدأ المباراة بتواجد أرب لاعبين، ولم يتوقف الأمر عند ذلك، فقد أشرك اللاعبين، كما أنّ المريخ لم يشرك لاعب من المراحل السنية عندما طرد أحد لاعبي المراحل وهذه مخالفة ثانية”.

وأردف” لو تقدّم نادي هلال الساحل قبل المباراة، وأردف بشكوى كان سيكسب نقاط المباراة، لأنّ المخالفات واضحة”.

وكسب المريخ نتيجة مباراته أمام هلال الساحل بهدفين مقابل في المباراة التي جرت، الأثنين، ضمن المرحلة الثانية عشر من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان مهم من مجلس المريخ



Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال تعالى (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَن تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَىظ° مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ (6) سورة الحجرات .

تابع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ما ظلت تخطه صحيفة "الأحمر الوهاج" في حق رئيس النادي ومجلس الإدارة وقد بلغ بهذه الصحيفة مبلغاً ان مارست الإثم عبر كتابات راتبة وممنهجة ديدنها الكذب ورمى إدارة النادي بالباطل والبهتان سيما رئيس تحريرها الذي أوغل إسرافاً في ممارسة التدليس والبهتان عبر ما يكتبه .

وعليه فقد قام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بتقيد بلاغ في مواجهة الصحيفة ورئيس تحريرها .

ويؤكد مجلس المريخ ان القضاء هو الفيصل في التعامل مع ما وجه للإدارة من إساءات إرتقت لإشانة سمعة رئيس النادي و أعضاء مجلس الإدارة .

حيث درجت الصحيفة على توجيه إتهامات باطلة لرئيس نادي المريخ و لأعضاء المجلس و أخرها ما أوردته اليوم حول حافز اللاعب سيف الدمازين .

وعبر هذا البيان يؤكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ انه سيمضي في مقاضاة هذه الصحيفة ورئيس تحريرها بقوة كما سيعمل المجلس على مقاضاة اي جهات تعمل على تشويه سمعة النادي وأعضاء مجلس إدارته .

وان القضاء سيكون هو الفيصل حتى يستبين الجميع الصواب من الخطأ وحتى يرعوى بعض من درجوا على نشر الأكاذيب والبهتان دون مهنية أو مراعاة  لقيمة وخطورة القلم الذي أقسم به رب العباد .

ويود مجلس المريخ ان يؤكد لجماهير المريخ ان ما خطته هذه الصحيفة وما ظل يتداول في حق المجلس لا يخرج من إطار الإستهداف القمئ والبهتان الذي يبقى المجلس قادراً على صده والتعامل معه عبر القنوات القانونية .

كما يؤكد مجلس الإدارة انه سيعمل على مقاضاة جميع الصحف قانونياً حال اي تجاوز منها في حق مجلس الإدارة والنادي.

بأمر
مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التازي يزور السودان مارس القادم



Hisham Abdalsamad 

احمد طه التازي، الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ السوداني، سيسجّل زيارة للسودان في الخامس عشر من مارس القادم بمعية عدد من الأجانب.

وسيقوم التازي بزيارة مرافق نادي المريخ والوقوف على احتياجات ومتطلبات البنى التحتية والجلوس مع مجلس ادارة النادي لمناقشة عدد من الملفات.

وتحدّث التازي عن مفاجآت رفض الكشف عنها في الوقت الراهن. وسيتم الاعلان عنها خلال زيارته للعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الحراس التونسي محمد الفطناسي عبر صفحته الشخصية قبل لحظات في طريقه للخرطوم.




" العودة إلى الأرض الطيبة وتجديد العهد مع نادي الشعب ، اللهم انت الصاحب في السفر والخليفة في الأهل "



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصابة جناح سوداكال تنصب على سيف الدمازين



اختفاء حافز سيف الدولاري... انس نصر الدين يتهرب واحمد مختار يهدد بالشطب
عمر محمد عبد الله يستفز اللاعب ويرفض إعادة المال

خاص : الأحمر الوهاج

لا تبدو الأمور طبيعية حول فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ إذ ان خلافا لما للنتائج التي حققها على الصعيد الإفريقي والتي جاءت مخيبة كشفت الاحداث الاخيرة ما يجري مع اللاعبين من ترهيب وتهديد يصل مرحلة الشطب من الكشوفات حال لم يبصم اللاعب على أوامر القطاع الرياضي بالقوة. وتكشف الأحمر الوهاج خلال التقرير ما وصلت اليه من معلومات موثوقة ومؤكدة حول حادثة ( النصب) على حافز دولاري كان من نصيب اللاعب سيف الدمازين. 


بداية المسلسل المثير للجدل كان عندما أعلن الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ احمد التازي عن حافز دولاري للفرقة الحمراء في أعقاب الانتصارات التي تمت في المراحل الأولى من دور المجموعات لابطال افريقيا إذ تم الاتفاق على منح اللاعبين حافزا دولاريا نظير التفوق الكبير في البطولة الأفريقية خلال المراحل الأولي للمنافسة. 

وتم الاتفاق على وضع النسب المناسبة لكل لاعب المشاركين وغير المشاركين وتم تدوين اسم كل لاعب في ظرفه.

 يقول مصدر موثوق للاحمر الوهاج ان القطاع الرياضي بدا في توزيع الظروف على كل اللاعبين لكنه تحفظ على حافز اللاعب سيف الدمازين.
ويؤكد ذات المصدر  للصحيفة  ان رئيس القطاع الرياضي المستقيل عمر محمد عبد الله طلب تسليمه حافز اللاعب سيف الدمازين على نحو مفاجئ ورفض تسليمه دون ذكر الأسباب.

ويوضح ان اللاعب اجري اتصالا بمدير الكرة المعزول بأمر الجماهير للإستفسار عن الحافز الدولاري لكنه لم يجد الرد. ويضيف المصدر سأل اللاعب انس نصر الدين اكثر من مرة لكن الاخير ظل يتهرب منه ليتم الكشف عن استلام الحافز من قبل عمر محمد عبد الله. 
يمضي مصدر مطلع لـ الأحمر الوهاج ان نقاشا دار بين اللاعب وعمر محمد عبد الله مسؤول القطاع الرياضي وقتها بشأن الحافز الدولاري غير أن اللاعب لم يجد إجابة مقنعة من رئيس القطاع الرياضي. 

وأضاف المصدر ان رئيس القطاع الرياضي هدد اللاعب بخضوعه الي مجلس تحقيق لغيابه لفترة طويلة غير أن سيف الدمازين كشف عن مبرراته للغياب. 

يشير المصدر الي ان اللاعب رد بشكل واضح علي رئيس القطاع الرياضي عمر محمد عبد الله بأنه كان مصابا وذهب لبحث طريقة لعلاجه بعدما أخطر كابتن الفريق ودائرة الكرة. ويمضي كان اللاعب واضحا مع مسؤول القطاع الرياضي عن علاقة استلام الحافز الدولاري بأسباب الغياب. 
وأردف المصدر سؤال اللاعب كان واضحا مع عمر محمد عبد الله عن أن هناك ظروفا وأسباب حالت دون وجوده مع الفريق وان الحافز لا علاقة له. 


 علمت الأحمر الوهاج ان مجلس المريخ ممثلا في أحمد مختار وعمر محمد عبد الله هدد اللاعب سيف الدمازين بالشطب من الكشوفات بعد مجلس تحقيق جري معه دون سابق إنذار وقالت المصادر للصحيفة ان عمر محمد عبد الله أراد أن يغطي على استيلائه لحافز سيف الدمازين بتكوين مجلس تحقيق وتثبيت الخطأ على اللاعب واعتباره غائبا وتم خصم الحافز منه.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى



غلطة الشاطر بعشرة..

* غلطة الشاطر بعشرة، لذا غلطة النيجيري المتألق أديلي أمس في مباراة هلال الساحل الدورية، كلفت المريخ هدفاً أليماً في شباكه، كاد يفقده نقطتين مستحقتين.. 
* والحق يقال: كل ما نشاهد هذا الأديلي في مباراة، نتحسر على عدم إدراج اسمه في الكشف الإفريقي.. فهو مدافع مهول.. 
* بالمناسبة أخي النابي.. أكيد تعلم أن مباراتنا الأفريقية أمام سيمبا التنزاني تبقت لها أربعة أيام فقط، فلماذا الزج بأديلي في مباراة أمس والمباراة التي سبقتها وهو لن يلعب مباراة السبت..؟؟!!
* نعلم أن صلاح تايجر مصاب، وتمبش مصاب، وأمير الحسن مريض، فهل تضمن أن يتعافوا أو يتعافى أحدهم قبل مباراة السبت؟
* كان من الأفضل أن تشرك إلى جانب حمزة، اللاعب الذي يمكن أن يلعب إلى جواره يوم السبت، إذا لا قدر الله تعذّرت عودة نمر وأمير وتمبش.. 
* أما المباراة، فالشاهد أن المريخ قدّم نفسه فيها بشكل جيد.. وأظهر مستوىً أفضل بكثير من مستوياته السابقة..
* كما أننا بعد غيبة طويلة، شاهدنا اللاعبين في منتهى الحماس والجدية والغيرة على الشعار.. وظهر ذلك بشكل جلي بعد هدف الهلال التعادلي، فقد اشتعلت في أقدامهم نار العزيمة، ولم تهدأ لهم حركة إلا بعد أن نالوا هدف الفوز عن طريق الشبل عبد الكريم.. ليؤكدوا بذلك رغبتهم الصادقة في تحقيق البطولة الممتازة، والظهور في بقية مبارياتهم الأفريقية، بشكل يمسح شكلهم المزري في مباراتي الأهلي المصري، وفيتا الكونغولي..
* أمس.. وعلى وجه الخصوص، أعجبني المدافع الفنان حمزة داؤود، بهدوئه وثقته في نفسه، وتعامله مع الكرة بعقله قبل أقدامه.. وأرى أنه النجم الأول للمباراة.. 
* الشبل الحريف الواعد طبنجة، بمزيد من الفرص، يمكن أن يكون الظهير الأيسر الأفضل في المريخ، خاصة إذا تدرب على الانطلاقات الجانبية، وكيفية عكس الكرات بشكل متقن أمام مرمى الخصم.. 
* التاج يعقوب ولا كلمة.. ضياء الدين إخلاص ودهاء وقوة ومخ... بانغا رغم مردوده الجيد في هذه المباراة، والهدف الذي ناله، كان في حالة نفسية سيئة - سببها شنو لا ندري -.. وقد لاحظنا أنه لم يحتفل بهدفه، وإلى ذلك نلفت نظر النابي لمراجعته..
* تيري حركة لا تنقطع.. ومجهود وافر.. وازعاج متواصل لمدافعي الخصم.. ولو وزن انطلاقاته قليلاً، وتجنب الشفقة، فسيكون أخطر مما هو عليه الآن.. 
* الجزولي ما شاء الله تبارك الله.. قريباً جداً يكون من أخطر مهاجمي المريخ...
* أديلي برضو ولا كلمة.. وماتوكس واضح أن أفضل مبارياته معنا، هي التي لم يلعبها بعد.. 
* ختاماً... قرّطوا على كده إخوة حمزة، وأسألوني من نتيجة مباراة السبت..
    *الما عندو كبير يشتريهو*
* منذ أول يوم أصدر فيه مجلس سوداكال قراره المشؤوم بحل مجلس الشورى، وأنا أؤكد على أنه سيكون وبالاً عليه وعلى المريخ معاً.. واؤكد كذلك على أن كلمة السر من وراء عظمة المريخ واستقراره النموذجي إداريا وفنياً على مر العصور والحقب، كانت في مجلس الشورى الذي ظل يمثل رأس الحكمة في الديار الحمراء.. 
* وهنا لا أريد أن اشمت، إنما أريد أن أؤكد لولا هذا القرار المشؤوم، لما تفككنا كل هذا التفكك، وتفرقت كلمتنا، وأصبحنا كل كتلة شايته في جهة..
* وتبقى الحقيقة أن الأخ علي أسد هو الذي كان وراء هذا القرار بحجة أن مجلس الشورى غير محايد، وينحاز لجهات وأشخاص بعينهم.. 
* ختاماً.... لأن خروج المريخ من هذا النفق المظلم، ومن المصيبة الواقع فيها، لن يتأتي بشكل جذري إلا عن طريق كباره  وحكمائه وما أكثرهم.. فقد سعدنا بالدعوة التي وجهوها للصفوة الأخيار، لحضور اللقاء الجامع بمنتجع هاي بارك (الخليل سابقا)، بشارع الموردة في تمام السادسة والنصف مساء اليوم. لمناقشة القضايا الراهنة من وإلى والاتفاق على حلول..
* ويبقى المأمول فعلاً، أن يلتزم الجميع في هذا اللقاء، بالشفافية والوضوح في مداخلاتهم، بعيداً عن الأجندة والتعصب المقيت لآرائهم.
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

القرارات البليدة المتخلفة

* من أكبر عيوبنا في رياضة كرة القدم بالسودان طريقة التعامل مع المدربين الأجانب والتي تكشف عن جهل مريع في العقليات الإدارية بالأندية السودانية.
* المدرب الأجنبي أو المدرب الخواجة في مفهوم الإداريين الجهلاء بالسودان ينبغي أن يكون ساحراً يقود فريق الكرة من أول يوم لوصوله ليحقق الانتصارات ويجلب البطولات..
* إذا لم يحقق المدرب الأجنبي الانتصارات في أول يوم لوصوله فهو فاشل ينبغي فسخ عقده على الفور..
* أجعص وأكبر المدربين في أوروبا إذا تعاقدنا مع أحدهم وأتى للسودان وهو لا يعرف أي شيء عن الفريق ولاعبيه وخصومه فلن يحقق أي فوز وحتى إذا حقق الفوز فلن يكون ذلك بشطارة المدرب ولكن بجهد واجتهاد اللاعبين وربما بعامل الحظ أو يكون الخصم يعاني من ظروف ومشاكل فنية..
* أي مدرب أجنبي يأتي للسودان أول مرة ولا يعرف أي شيء عن اللاعبين ولا حتى اسماءهم ولا يعرف شيئاً عن خصومه ينبغي أن يجلس متفرجاً في المباريات ويترك أمر اختيار التشكيلة لمساعده الوطني وكذلك التغييرات داخل الملعب ويكتفي فقط بتقديم الاستشارة..
* فترة التفرج على الفريق قد تطول أو تقصر فالمدرب الذي سبق له العمل بالسودان ويعرف كل شيء عن أجواء الكرة السودانية ونمط اللاعب السوداني وله خبرة طويلة في التنافس الأفريقي.. فهذا قد تقصر فترة تفرجه.. والعكس بالنسبة للمدرب الذي لا يعرف أي شيء عن الكرة السودانية ولا عن فريقه ولا خبرة له في التنافس الأفريقي..
* المدرب الوطني يمكن أن يتفوق على المدرب الأجنبي بمعرفته التامة للفريق ولاعبيه وخصومه ويملك خلفية طويلة عن لاعبي فريقه والخانات التي يلعبونها ونفسياتهم.. الخ.
* المدرب الأجنبي يتميز على المدرب الوطني بالانضباط ومتابعة أحدث طرق اللعب ورسم التكتيكات.. وتوظيف اللاعبين داخل الملعب حسب امكانياتهم التكنيكية.. ولكن هذا لا يكفي إذا كان المدرب الأجنبي جاهلاً تماماً بفريقه ومنافسيه..  
* لن يحقق أي مدرب أجنبي النجاح مهما كانت كفاءته قبل معرفة فريقه وامكانيات لاعبيه وسيحتاج إلى فترة زمنية للتعرف وامتلاك خلفية مناسبة عن اللاعبين وخصومهم وهذا لن يتحقق إلا إذا منح مساعده الوطني صلاحيات كبيرة أثناء فترة التعرف..
* ومن المهم جداً أن تتوفر للمدرب الأجنبي كل المعينات التي تساعده في أداء عمله فبجانب المساعد الوطني الحصيف يحتاج المدرب إلى جهاز فني متكامل وصاحب خبرات من معد بدني ومدرب حراس ومعد نفسي ومحلل وطني ومسئول تغذية وجهاز طبي متكامل.. ويحتاج أيضاً أن توفر له الإدارة كل معينات النجاح من إقامة المعسكرات الخارجية وتوفير التجارب الإعدادية القوية والحرص على أن يكون جميع اللاعبين في حالة نفسية ومعنوية ممتازة.. بدفع حقوق اللاعبين وحلحلة مشاكلهم أولاً بأول بجانب عدم التقصير في حقوق كامل الجهاز الفني..
* التفكير في إقالة المدرب النابي بسبب اخفاقات الفريق فهم بليد بل جهل مريع ولا يتوافق مع المنطق والمعطيات.
* النابي جاء ووجد الفريق محاصراً بالمشاكل من كل الجهات.. لا إعداد علمي ولا معسكرات خارجية ولا تجارب دولية وبدون معد بدني ولا ملعب خاص بالفريق وفقدان لأهم عناصر الفريق بسبب إهمال وتقصير الإدارة.. وفي وجود اتحاد يضع العراقيل أمام الفريق ويستهدفه..
* كما أن المدرب النابي حديث العهد بالفريق ولا يملك خلفية كافية عن اللاعبين.. فهل يعقل وسط كل هذه الظروف والمعوقات أن نطالبه بالانتصار في كل المباريات محلياً ودولياً..
* ابعاد النابي قرار بليد ولن يزيل الظروف التي تحاصر الفريق بل احضار مدرب جديد يعني البداية من الصفر ومع كل الظروف والمعوقات الراهنة..  وهذا يؤخر ولا يقدم..
* متى تفهم هذه العقليات المتخلفة البليدة إن المشكلة في الظروف السيئة جداً المحيطة بالفريق وليس في المدرب وكل هذه الظروف السيئة والمعوقات تسببت فيها الإدارة الفاشلة المتخلفة..
* هل النابي هو الذي ترك المريخ يخوض التنافس الأفريقي بدون إعداد ومعسكرات وتجارب دولية؟
* هل النابي هو الذي حرم الفريق من معد بدني ممتاز قرابة عام كامل؟! مما عرض الفريق للكثير من الإصابات لضعف اللياقة والتهيئة البدنية؟
* هل النابي هو الذي ترك الفريق يتدرب في الحواري والشوارع؟
* هل النابي هو الذي فرط في أفضل نجوم الفريق الهداف محمد عبدالرحمن والحارس أبوعشرين؟
* هل النابي هو الذي تسبب في فقدان الدوليين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس.؟
* هل النابي سبب كل هذه الصراعات وعدم الاستقرار الإداري؟
* هل النابي هو سبب عدم ضم أفضل المحترفين النيجيري اديلي للكشف الأفريقي..  وهو الذي رشحه للمريخ؟ 
* حقيقة انتم من تستحقون الإقالة وليس الجهاز  الفني.. 

زمن اضافي

* زادت فواجع المريخ بإصابة عدد من اللاعبين بالكورونا.. وأغلب الظن التقطوا الفيروس من القاهرة.. خاصة في المعسكر الهامل.. وقد شاهدنا عبر الاسافير صورة فتاة مصرية تجالس اللاعبين في الفندق وقيل انها  سمسارة لاعبين  ولا تضع كمامة مع غياب كل الاحترازات الصحية.. 
* بحمد الله تجاوز الفريق عقبة هلال الساحل رغم كل النقص والمعوقات الناجمة عن الفشل الإداري المربع.. 
* أداء الفريق تحسن قليلا ولكن لا زالت أخطاء التمرير بالكوم.. ولا زال إيقاع الوسط  بطيئا مع فرط إرجاع الكرة للخلف ولحارس المرمى مما تسبب في هدف عكسي ساذج من قبل اديلي.. 
* عندما تكون الكرة مع المدافعين لا يتكرم لاعبو الوسط بالتحرك من دون كرة لتسهيل عملية التمرير.. وحتى إذا تسلموها سرعان ما يفقدونها!! 
*  مادة فرض إشراك لاعبين سنيين  في الدوري بالقوة.. لا تساعد  في تجهيز فريق اساسي لخوض مباراة سيمبا.. 
* الفريق يعاني من نقص كبير في قلب الدفاع والمصيبة النيجيري اديلي غير مقيد بالكشف الأفريقي. * كل المؤشرات تشير لخسارة المريخ  أمام سيمبا الفريق القوى فهناك فرق هائل   بين الفريق التنزاني. والمريخ  في الاستعداد والجاهزية الفنية والبدنية  والرغبة والحماس.. 
* إذا لا قدر الله خسر المريخ أمام سيمبا فيجب عدم المساس بالجهاز الفني والمدرب النابي.. حتى لا تتفاقم الأوضاع السبئة والعصيبة.. 
* حكم مباراة امس ضعيف ولاعلاقة له بكرة القدم ففي حدود الدقيقة 55 حدث اعتداء عنيف على ضياء الدين في وسط الملعب  والحالة تستحق الإنذار على الأقل ولكن تجاهلها الحكم!!! .. وفي حدود الدقيقة 72 حدثت مخالفة أخرى  مع وجدى أيضا تجاهلها الحكم الغريب..  وحتى طرد اللاعب السني كان عليه في المخالفة الثانية أنذاره شفهيا مراعاة لصغر سنه.. هو نحن ناقصين قرف وعفن يا حكام؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• مانشستر سيتي يضرب وولفرهامبتون برباعية في البريميرليج
• يوفنتوس يعود لطريق الانتصارات بثلاثية في سبيزيا
• لدغة سانشو تحمل دورتموند لنصف نهائي كأس ألمانيا
• بشكتاش يقاسم جالطة سراي صدارة الدوري التركي
• تعادل مثير بين الجونة وسموحة في الدوري المصري
• الدحيل يعبر الشمال إلى نصف نهائي كأس الأمير القطري
• ظفار يطيح بالسيب ويتأهل إلى نهائي كأس السلطان العماني
• مدرب أستون فيلا يعلن غياب جريليش عن مواجهة شيفيلد
• كولومبيا: إقامة كوبا أمريكا دون جمهور غير مجد
• شباب الأهلي يضرب موعدا مع النصر في نهائي كأس الامارات
• إلغاء الأشواط الإضافية في نهائي كأس ملك البحرين
• بيولي: إبرا هو بطلنا.. لكن يمكننا الانتصار في غيابه
• مرشحو الرئاسة في برشلونة يتفقون على مصير ميسي
• سيميدو: فوجئت بقرار رحيلي عن برشلونة.. وميسي لم يخطئ أبدا
• فاتي: الترشح لجائزة لوريوس شرف.. وأتعلم من ميسي
• تيتي: نيمار تحول إلى القوس والسهم في باريس سان جيرمان
• تيباس: مشاكل برشلونة ستُحل بقدوم رئيس منتخب
• كومان: بارتوميو شخصية استثنائية.. ولا مستحيل ضد إشبيلية
• بوكيتينو: تعويض مبابي مهمة صعبة.. ومدرب بوردو الأفضل
• أنشيلوتي: إنهاء الموسم بالمربع الذهبي حلم إيفرتون




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان 15:45  الملاعب HD  الهلال


* الخرطوم الوطني  (-- : --) الاهلي مروي 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* الاهلي شندي (-- : --) الامل عطبرة 15:45  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* بيرنلي (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 20:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (2-4)


* شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) أستون فيلا 20:00  beIN  الذهاب (0-1)


* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 22:15  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ساسولو (-- : --) نابولي 19:30  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-1)


* جنوى (-- : --) سامبدوريا 21:45  beIN  الذهاب (1-1)


* بينفينتو (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 21:45  beIN الذهاب (1-3)


* فيورنتينا (-- : --) روما 21:45  beIN 1  الذهاب (0-2)


* أتلانتا (-- : --) كروتوني 21:45  beIN 7  الذهاب (2-1)


* ميلان (-- : --) أودينيزي 21:45  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-1)


* كالياري (-- : --) بولونيا 21:45  beIN  الذهاب (2-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* ستاد بريست (-- : --) ديجون 22:00  beIN  الذهاب (2-0)


* ليون (-- : --) رين 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-2)


* ميتز (-- : --) أنجيه 22:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-1)


* نيس (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك 22:00  beIN  الذهاب (2-0)


* سانت إيتيان (-- : --) لانس 22:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (0-2)


* بوردو (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-2)


* ليل (-- : --) مارسيليا 22:00  beIN  الذهاب (1-1)


* مونبلييه (-- : --) لوريان 22:00  beIN 7  الذهاب (1-0)


* نانت (-- : --) ستاد ريمس 22:00  beIN  الذهاب (2-3)


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) موناكو 22:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (2-3)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الهــلال (6 : 2) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 
* الاهلي الخرطوم (1 : 1) هلال كادوقلي
* توتي الخرطوم (1 : 0) هلال الأبيض
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (28) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (25) الخرطوم (22) الامل (21) الأهلي مروي (20)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* مانشستر سيتي (4 : 1) وولفرهامبتون
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (65) مانشستر يونايتد (50) ليستر سيتي (49) وست هام (45) تشيلسي (44)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* لاتسيو (تأجلت) تورينو
* يوفنتوس (3 : 0) سبيزيا
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإيطالي : انتر ميلان (56) ميلان (52) يوفنتوس (49) أتلانتا (46) روما (44)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريقنا يواصل تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني عصر السبت





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غوميز : حارسنا الأول جاهز للمشاركة أمام المريخ

  أكَّد " ديديه غوميز" المدير الفني لفريق "سيمبا التنزاني" مشاركة حارس  الفريق الأول "إيشي مانولا" أمام المريخ يوم السبت المقبل لحساب الجولة  الثالثة من دور المجموعات بدوري ابطال إفريقيا.

 وكان "مانولا" قد تعرض لإصابة قوية نُقل على إثرها الى المشفى  يوم أمس في  مباراة فريقه امام "جي كي تي" في الدوري التنزاني والتي انتهت بفوز سيمبا  بثلاثية نطيفة.

 وقال غوميز في تصريحات لموقع "قول" - رصدها #سبورتاق : " الطبيب اخبرني  بأن كل شيء على ما يرام، انه لاعب مهم بالنسبة لنا، وانا واثق من مشاركته  في السودان".

 ونشر حارس سيمبا الأول على صفحته بـ" تويتر" تغريدة أكد فيها  تعافيه واستعداده للمشاركة أمام المريخ يوم السبت المقبل.

 وعلى صعيد ذي صلة، فقد إستعاد "الأسد التنزاني" خدمات قائده :" جون بوكو" ايضا، بعد غياب إمتد لشهرين.

 وشارك قائد "سيمبا" في مواجهة الدوري يوم أمس وتمكن من تسجيل هدف من اهداف المباراة الثلاثة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والمريخ يتشاركان الصدارة.. وتقارب النقاط يشعل المنافسة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو الهلال 
تولدت  إثارة كبيرة في الجولتين المتداخلتين 12 و13 وجزء من الجولة 11، بمسابقة  الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، حيث تسببت مشاركتا فريقي القمة ببطولة  دوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم، في ذلك التداخل.

شراكة الصدارة

بفوزه  الصعب أمس الإثنين على هلال الساحل بنتيجة (2/1)، وضع المريخ كتفه مع  الهلال في صدارة الترتيب بواقع 25 نقطة لكل منهما وبعدد مباريات ملعوبة  متساوية وهو 11 مباراة، ولكن الهلال يتفوق بفارق الأهداف، حيث للأخير 21  هدفا بينما للمريخ 11 هدفا.

وكان الهلال قد فرط في انفراده بالصدارة  بتعادل مرير أمام حي الوادي نيالا (1/1)، فاستغل المريخ الأمر وفاز على  الساحل وعاد لشراكة الصدارة.

تألق 3 فرق

تألقت  فرق في الجولات المتداخلة، وكان أميزها الخرطوم الوطني الذي انتفض على يد  مدربه المؤقت أحمد أبو الجاز وحقق 3 انتصارات منحته 9 نقاط فقز بقوة واحتل  الترتيب الثالث، بدلا من السابع الذي كان يحتله حتى الأسبوع العاشر، وأصبح  عدد نقاطه 22.

الفريق الثاني الذي تألق كان الشرطة الذي حقق فوزا  كبيرا على هلال كادقلي، وكان هو الثاني له، بعد سلسلة طويلة من التعادلات،  ورفع عدد نقاطه إلى 14 محتلا الترتيب 12.

ورغم تأخره في الترتيب إلا أن الشرطة ابتعد بفارق 5 نقاط عن مركز يؤدي للهبوط المباشرة وهو المركز 15 الذي يحتله الهلال كادقلي.



وأما  الفريق الثالث الذي تألق فتشابهت وضعتيه مع الشرطة من حيث النتائج، وهو  الوافد الجديد توتي الخرطوم، الذي حقق الفوز الأعلى قيمة في الجولات  المتداخلة، وذلك على الأمل بهدف دون رد.

 تساوى توتي مع الشرطة في  النقاط، وابتعد بذات القدر عن الهبوط المباشر، ولكنه يحتل مركزا قبل مركز  الملحق وهو المركز 13، وقد تحقق الفوز الغالي لتوتي على الأمل، تحت قيادة  المدير الفني الجديد إبراهومة في أول مهمة رسمية بعد مغادرته الخرطوم  الوطني.

النتائج المقلقة

حققت  3 فرق نتائج مقلقة للغاية وتراجعا كبيرا في الترتيب، فهلال الساحل الذي  كان يحتل المركز الرابع ب16 نقطة حتى الأسبوع 10، تواصلت سلسلة خسائره  المتتالية، فبات يحتل الترتيب الثامن خلف حي العرب الذي حافظ على توازنه في  النتائج ما بين الفوز والتعادل.

الفريق الآخر الذي ضاعف قلق  جماهيره هو الهلال كادقلي الذي واصل ترنحه في النتائج التي بدأت منذ بداية  الموسم، وحصل على نقطة واحدة في آخر 3 مباريات وأصبح رصيده 9 نقاط، في  المركز 15 قبل الأخير وهو أول مركز مؤدي للهبوط.

وتحرك  المريخ الفاشر متذيل الترتيب قليلا بفوزه الثاني على الشرطة في المباراة  التي اكتملت في اليوم الثاني بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي، ورفع نقاطه إلى  8، ويحتاج الفريق إلى فوز سريع ليقلق فرق أسفل الوسط.

وانضم الأهلي  الخرطوم للفرق المقلقة في نتائجها حيث غابت عنه شمس الانتصارات مباشرة بعد  فوزه في ديربي مدينة الخرطوم الوطني الوطني، فترنح حتى وصل للترتيب 14 في  الملحق.

محمد عبد الرحمن

نجح  محمد عبد الرحمن مهاجم الهلال في فض الشراكة مع المنافسين له في سباق  الهدافين، بتسجيله الهدف رقم 6 وذلك من ركلة جزاء في مرمى حي الوادي يوم  السبت الماضي.

وأما الذين أحرزوا 5 أهداف فهم الجزولي حسين من المريخ، ونزار حامد من الهلال، ولحق عوض طلبه مهاجم الخرطوم بهما.

تقارب النقاط



كشفت  الجولات الأخيرة المتداخلة بالدوري السوداني، عن اختناق كبير في الترتيب  بسبب التقارب في النقاط، حيث يمكن للفوز أن يقفز بالفريق عدة مراكز، وذلك  على النحو التالي:

صدارة الترتيب يتشاركها الهلال والمريخ ب25 نقطة،  بينما في المركزين الثالث والرابع المؤهلين للعب بالكونفيدرالية عاد  الخرطوم الوطني للمركز الثالث ب22 نقطة، وتفصله نقطة واحدة فقط عن صاحب  المركز الرابع الأمل، ونقطتين عن الأهلي مروي في المركز الخامس.

فريق  حي الوادي المتوازن في نتائجه، يحتل المركز السادس، برصيد 19 نقطة، ويعتبر  مصدر قلق كبير للخرطوم والأمل ويمكنه احتلال مركزيهما في أي وقت حال فوزه  بالمباراة المقبلة وتعثرهما، لأن فارق النقاط بينه وبينهما 3 فقط في مراكز  التمثيل القاري.

ثنائي مدينة بورتسودان حي العرب وهلال الساحل يحتل مركزين متقارين هما السابع والثامن برصيد مشترك هو 17 نقطة.

ويظهر  اختناق المراكز في 9 و10 و11، التي تحتلها فرق الهلال الأبيض والأهلي شندي  والهلال الفاشر، برصيد 16 نقطة لكل من الأبيض وشندي، و15 للفاشر.

ثم  تشارك 3 فرق هي كل من الشرطة وتوتي والأهلي الخرطوم، النقاط برصيد 14  نقطة، وتحتل المراكز 12 و13و14، وتتشارك بحكم ذلك مركز الملحق ما لم تفز في  الجولات المقبلة.

وأخيرا مركزي الهبوط المباشر 15 و16 فيحتلهما  الهلال كادقلي والمريخ الفاشر، وتفصل بينهما نقطة واحدة، بواقع 9 و8 نقاط  على التوالي لكل منهما.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال يستجمع قواه ويكتسح هلال الفاشر






الخرطوم: باج نيوز

انفرد بصدارة الدوري الممتاز، قبل رحلته إلى الجزائر.

استعاد الهلال توازنه بعد تعادلٍ في المرحلة السابقة أمام حي الوادي  نيالا، واكتسح نظيره هلال الفاشر بستة أهداف مقابل هدفين في إطار المرحلة  الثانية عشر من الدوري السوداني الممتاز، الثلاثاء.




وسيطر رجال المدرب المكلّف كمال الشغيل على المباراة بشكلٍ مطلقٍ، وشهدت تألق محمد عبد الرحمن.
واستعاد الهلال نغمة الانتصارات بأهداف محمد عبد الرحمن، عيد مقدّم، نزار حامد، جيسي، ميسرة يس، فيني.
ورفع الهلال رصيده إلى”28â€³ نقطة، فيما تجمّد هلال الفاشر في”15â€³ نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توتي يكسب "شيكان" والتعادل يحسم جولة الأسود والفرسان

  جرت عصر ومساء الثلاثاء مباراتان لحساب الأسبوع الرابع عشر من الدوري  الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين، حيث سيطر التعادل السلبي على نتيجة  جولة "الأهلي الخرطوم" والهلال كادوقلي" على أرضية ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم"  وبالنتيجة رفع "الفرسان" رصيدهم إلى "15" نقطة، بينما واصل "هلال الجبال"  نزيف النقاط بوصله إلى النقطة العاشرة في مؤخرة الترتيب.

 وخلال الجولة الثانية على ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم تفوق نادي "توتي"  على "الهلال الأُبيِّض" بهدفٍ دون رد، محققاً نصره الثاني على التوالي ورفع  الفريق رصيده إلى "17" نقطة، بينما تجمد رصيد "هلال شيكان" عند  الـ"16"  نقطة.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة تلاحق "السوكرتا" والكوماندوز يحاصر "مروي" والنمور ترصد الفهود

  تتواصل مباريات الأسبوع الرابع عشر من النسخة السادسة والعشرين للدوري  الممتاز بثلاث مباريات عصر ومساء اليوم الأربعاء، حيث يتبارى "الشرطة  القضارف" و"حي العرب بورتسودان" على أرضية "إستاد الهلال" عند الساعة  (3:45) مساءً، ويملك "الشرطة" في رصيده "12" نقطة، وكان قد تفوق على "هلال  كادوقلي" في الجولة السابقة، بينما يدخل "السوكرتا" برصيد "17" نقطة، ويطمح  لتعويض خسارته أمام "الخرطوم الوطني" خلال لقاءه الأخير.

 فيما يستضيف ملعب الخرطوم العتيق جولة "الخرطوم الوطني" و"الأهلي مروي"  عند الساعة "3:45" مساءً ويملك "الكوماندوز" في رصيده "22" نقطة، ويأمل في  الفوز وتشارك المركز الثاني مع "المريخ"، بينما يدخل "ملوك الشمال" الجولة  برصيد "20" نقطة في المركز الرابع من الترتيب بعد تعادله في الجولة الماضية  أمام "الأهلي شندي".

 وعلى ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم يلتقي "الأهلي شندي" و"الأمل عطبرة" في  ديربي الشمال، ويملك "نمور شندي" في رصيدهم "16" نقطة، ويأمل الفريق تجاوز  التعادل مع "الأهلي مروي"، فيما يدخل "فهود الشمال" اللقاء برصيد "21" نقطة  في المركز الثالث وكان قد خسر أمام "توتي الخرطوم" خلال الأسبوع السابق.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#تيري: هدفنا الفوز على سيمبا التنزاني




أبدى سيف تيري مهاجم منتخبنا الوطني، ونجم المريخ، ارتياحه للفوز الذي حققه الفريق أمس الأول على الهلال الساحل (2/1) في ختام مباريات الأسبوع 12 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم.

وأضاف سيف في تصريح صحفى: “للفوز أهميته قبل مباراة الفريق بالجولة الثالثة بدوري أبطال إفريقيا ضد سيمبا التنزاني يوم الجمعة المقبل بأم درمان، وتابع: “الفوز على هلال الساحل مهد لنا الطريق لمواجهة سيمبا بوضع نفسي ومعنوي أفضل، وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الفوز فاتحة خير لنا بتحقيق أول فوز لنا بمرحلة مجموعات دوري الأبطال.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ريكاردو مانويل مساعد مورينيو يقترب من الهلال
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ توصلت لجنة  تطبيع الهلال لاتفاق مع المدرب البرتغالي ريكاردو مانويل المدرب البرتغالي  المشور الذي سبق له العمل مع مورينيو وتشير متابعات الصحيفة الى ان تركي آل  شيخ قاد المفاوضات مع البرنغالي والذي سيقود الهلال في المباريات المقبلة  من دوري ابطال افريقيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

بين الراعي والرعية 


*كلامات محبطة ومخجلة نسمع بها 
*أتمنى أن تكون غير صحيحة 
*قالوا الرعية 
*رعية الحركة الوطنية قررت أن تطير كيس المدرب زوران 
*وأن تستعين بالمصري حماده صدقي 
*لحدي هنا الكلام عادي 
*من حق الرعية أن تطير كيس مدرب وتأتي بالبديل 
*لكن الما عادي في الكلام 
*ما سمعناه عن أن الراعي آل شيخ رفض قرار الرعية 
*رعية الحركة الوطنية 
*رفض حمادة 
*أو 
*تمسك بزوران 
*تدخل الراعي في قرار الرعية واضح 
*وإن صح هذا الكلام 
*يبقي الرعية ما من حقها استنكار قرار الراعي 
*لأنه الراعي 
*والراعي واعي 
*أيها الناس 
*تدخلات الراعي في قرارات الرعية الوطنية 
*ستتبعها تدخلات من الراعي التازي أقصد التاني في رعية الشعب 
*ومن يهن يسهل الهوان عليه 
*أيها الناس 
*طالما وضعنا أنفسنا في خانة الرعية 
*حقو نطالب الرعاة بتحسين وضع مراعينا 
*أقصد ملاعبنا 
*والسعية سمحة 
*الآن فقط عرفت ليه البعض منا لا يريد الفكاك من جابوا لينا وسووا لينا 
*قلتها وأقولها للمرة الألف 
*طالما نبحث عن من يستطيع الصرف علي أنديتنا 
*طالما بنرحب باي راعي يرعانا ويرعي بينا 
*يبقى لسسه البلد دي ما فيها نادي كبير 
*كبير كيف ويبحث عن راعي؟؟؟
*المهم 
*تستطيع الفيفا أن تمدد للاتحادات الوطنية 
*وتستطيع أن تمدد لمجالس الأندية الداخلة في عائلتها 
*وتعشق الفيفا الديمقراطية وسيادة الجمعية العمومية والاعتماد علي الذات 
*لذا تتمسك بأن يسلم الرئيس المنتخب رئيس منتخب 
*وقع ليكم
*المهم 
*القمة لما فقدت الجمهور 
*انكشف أمرها 
*أجانب لاعبين وأجانب مدربين 
*تسجيلات مليارية خمفشارية 
*معسكرات باهظة 
*كل ذلك الزخم ينهار أمام فريق يعسكر في بيت وياكل مرة واحدة في الأسبوع بيض 
*تتذكروا لما قلت ليكم كل اللاعبين في البلد دي مستواهم واااحد 
*والمحظوظ فقط من تختاره أندية القمة 
*إلا من رحم ربي زي التش أعاده الله للملاعب سالماً 
*أيها الناس 
*الخوف بعد نهاية المجموعات دي نطلق على القمة الرمة 
*الرعية
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*حقيقة يا والينا 
*برنامج سلعتي والجمعيات التعاونية القامت لينا 
*رمى بحوالي ثلث المعاناة عن كاهل المواطنينا 
*مافي سلعتي للمواصلات يا والينا؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال من الهموم تلاتة سنين شفعنا ما زادوا..          بالطريقة دي بننقرض 
وإلى لقاء.
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						كيف يتابع مدير الكرة بالمريخ تدريبات الفريق..”باج نيوز” يورد التفاصيل 

  المريخ




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
في ظلّ الغموض الذي يكتنف مصير النادي.
أفادت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ، أنس  نصر الدين، يتابع تدريبات الفريق المنتظمة هذه الأيام من عربة مظلّلة تقف  بالقرب من الملعب.



وتأتي  الخطوة في أعقاب المطالبات الجماهيرية بإبعاد أنس نصر الدين، عن دائرة  الكرة بالنادي بعد النتائج المخيّبة للآمال في دوري أبطال إفريقيا.
وقال مصدر موثوق لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ مدير الكرة يتابع التدريبات من على العربة، ويلتقي باللاعبين بعد نهاية المران لتسليم النثريات.
وسابقًا، طالب اتحاد جماهير نادي المريخ بإبعاد الجهاز الإداري حول  فريق بقيادة عمر محمد عبد الله، وأنس نصر الدين، والاستعانة بمحمد عبد الله  مازدا، وحاتم محمد أحمد.



وأصدر مجلس المريخ بقيادة آدم عبد الله سوداكال، قرارًا بتحويل تدريبات الفريق إلى ملعب فرع الرياضي العسكري، منعًا لوجود الجماهير.
ويعيش نادي المريخ غموضًا إداريًا في الوقت الراهن، بعد مطالباتٍ جماهيريةٍ برحيل آدم عبد الله سوداكال عن رئاسة النادي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مسؤول بفيتا كلوب الكونغولي: مجموعتنا أصبحت مفتوحة على كلّ الاحتمالات 

  فيتا كلوب الكونغولي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يوضّح إيف أنّ مواجهة فريقه مع الأهلى ستكون صعبة جدًا.
كشف المدير الرياضي لنادي فيتا كلوب الكونغولي، إيف ديبا، عن أنّ مجموعتهم أصبحت مفتوحة على كلّ الاحتمالات.



وقال إيف في تصريحاتٍ بحسب صحيفة اليوم السابع، الأربعاء، الفوز المريخ على السوداني منح المجموعة سيناريوهات عديدة.
وأضاف”المجموعة صعبة أصبحت مفتوحة أمام الجميع بعد هزيمتنا أمام سيمبا  والفوز على المريخ وكذلك الأهلى الذى فاز على المريخ وخسر أمام سيمبا، وكل  الاحتمالات أصبحت مفتوحة ونسعى لتحقيق الفوز على أكبر أندية أفريقيا في  ملعبه”.
وأردف” جئنا مبكرًا للتعود على الطقس والأجواء في مصر، والمجموعة مفتوحة أمام كل الفرق”.



ويتربّع سيمبا التنزاني في المركز الأوّل للمجموعة الأولى إلى جانب فيتا كلوب الكونغولي، الأهلي المصري، والمريخ السوداني.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاف.. يوجه ضربة جديدة للمريخ قبل موقعة سيمبا

  تفيد متابعات "#سبورتاق" أن نادي "المريخ" قد تلقى إخطاراً من الإتحاد  الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" بشأن لاعبيه الموقوفين بداعي الإنذارات، والذين  لا يحق لهم المشاركة في مباراة الفريق القادمة أمام "سيمبا التنزاني" لحساب  الجولة الثالثة من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

 وبحسب مصادر "سبورتاق"، فإن إخطار "الكاف" أشار إلى إيقاف الثنائي "ضياء  الدين محجوب" و"أحمد آدم" بداعي "تراكم البطاقات الصفراء" لينضم الثنائي  إلى قائمة طويلة من الغيابات سيما في خطيّ الدفاع والوسط،  الأمر الذي يضع  المدير الفني للفريق التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" في أزمة تاريخية لإختيار  التوليفة التي يواجه بها الفريق التنزاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عملية تركيب المضمار الخاص بالقلعة الحمراء اقتربت من النهاية..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------

